# Disney Unleashes New Cloud Based Service



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Walt Disney Studios is boldly entering the world of digital streaming with the unveiling of its new, exclusive, cloud-based digital movie service called Disney Movies Anywhere. If you’re household is one of the lucky ones to be overrun with the kid-fueled fervor of Disney’s billion dollar money making and award winning hit _Frozen_, then consider this service a necessity; _Frozen_ is available now as digital release, and it’s in good company, being one of more than 400 active digital titles offered through Disney Movies Everywhere. The service offers popular titles from Disney, Pixar and Marvel, making other recent releases such as _Thor: The Dark World_, _Monsters University_, and _Planes_ fully accessible. 








“Disney Movies Anywhere offers an exceptional consumer experience built around some of the most beloved and popular entertainment brands in the world,” said Alan Bergman, President, The Walt Disney Studios. “This unique technology underscores Disney’s commitment to meeting our consumers where they are with the content they want, and we’re thrilled to debut with iTunes, the #1 digital media retailer in the world.”

Think of Disney Movies Anywhere as a “digital storage locker” that works in conjunction with an established iTunes account. Users need to sign up through the Disney Movies Anywhere website and connect their new Disney account to their iTunes profile. Any single qualifying movie simply needs to be purchased (once) and is instantly available for simultaneous viewing on an iPhone, iPad, iPod touch, Apple TV, or through website access on a Mac or PC. Owners of past Disney titles with redeemable digital codes can make those films accessible (as will any previously redeemed Disney Movie Reward movies). Fussy kids on the go, look out. This is sure to be a new powerful weapon in most any parent’s distraction arsenal: instant mobile access on multiple devices to Disney entertainment. 

Disney says the new service’s functionality is based on the company’s proprietary “digital rights locker” called “KeyChest.” KeyChest, which was first revealed in 2009, is similar to UltraViolet in that it offers consumers digital access to purchased material. The difference, however, is that users aren’t required to keep a physical file stored on a computer or device. 

During the initial sign up period, Disney is offering a free copy of _The Incredibles_ as a bonus incentive. For the time being, users must have an iTunes account (and the associated Apple mobile products). This may change in the future, however, as Disney is rumored to be in discussions with other carriers. 


_Image: Disney_


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update. This is good news for folks with lots of kids who want to see the same movie over and over again but don't have the disc handy.. I assume for this, you need wi-fi access at all times?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

As far as I can tell, the only limitations are on bandwidth. Here are their required numbers:

Recommended Internet connection speed for optimal playback support:
SD playback: 1.4 Mbps or above
HD playback: 2.8 Mbps or above
For users with lower bandwidth, Disney Movies Anywhere automatically lowers picture resolution to ensure your viewing experience is optimized with minimal interruption.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool. Thanks once again for the update. I am interested in this since my kids love Disney movies and we go thru lot of discs due to mishandling - scratching and finger prints, etc. I will investigate further. Thanks once again.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Sounds great to me also. I go through quite a few discs and this would be handy. Now if they could add Barbie movies then we would be set.


----------



## sonic debauchery (Nov 11, 2011)

I feel Disney is missing on market share. For example Frozen 3d is available online but not as hard copy currently.
I believe it is having a rumored released in 3d in October. It is available on 3d bluray in the UK. For those of us that like 3d, they are missing our dollars.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

tripplej said:


> Thanks for the update. This is good news for folks with lots of kids who want to see the same movie over and over again but don't have the disc handy.. I assume for this, you need wi-fi access at all times?


You do not need wi-do access all of the time. You are able to download an HD copy to your library.


----------

